# Bavarian Steel Axe



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Based on your glowing review should it not be 5 star rating?


----------



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

A better pic please…a link to seller on ebay or his/her store…a close up of the head…what's the handle made of? What's the weight?...even in kilograms. Any ideal of the maker…reputation of…what did you use it for? How many trees, logs, etc cut before sharpening…how did you sharpen.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Nice looking axe. I waded into leather working last winter and the basic stuff ain't to hard so you should be able to do a sheath pretty easy. By the time you buy the leather, tools, snaps and thread it would be cheaper to find a local leather worker to make you one.


----------

